# Coffee



## nroberts (Aug 29, 2007)

I love coffee.  I'm pretty sure there's got to be a brilliant way to use it in making bread.  Anyone ever try?  Some sort of coffee wheat bread?


----------



## healthyfoodie (Aug 30, 2007)

not sure about bread and maybe this doesn't help, but I made these coffee cookies the other day and they were great.  I used butter for the shortening and I cooked them for about 12 minutes (8 minutes was not enough). They came out like a vanilla wafer, except coffee flavored.  They were a big hit.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 30, 2007)

What comes to mind (oh, a mind is a terrible thing to waste and I've done a fine job today but here goes) - a rich dark coffee with cream and sugar and then reduce, reduce, reduce until it's a thick syrup.  Swirl in your batter and bake.  

The End


----------



## oldcampcook (Sep 17, 2007)

I do a killer sourdough chocolate cake that has coffee in it.


----------



## Caine (Sep 17, 2007)

nroberts said:


> I love coffee. I'm pretty sure there's got to be a brilliant way to use it in making bread. Anyone ever try? Some sort of coffee wheat bread?


 
Sure there is! Bake a nice loaf of whole wheat bread, make yourself a 

*Monte Cristo Sandwich *​​
1 1/2 cups flour
1 1/2 cups milk
2 eggs
1 Tbs sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
Your fresh baked bread
8oz deli sliced Black Forest Ham
8oz deli sliced oven roasted turkey breast
1 pound Swiss cheese
Combine flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt in medium bowl. Beat eggs and milk; stir into flour mixture until smooth. Let stand for 15 minutes.

Prepare two ham, turkey, and Swiss cheese sandwiches on your fresh baked bread, using a slice of bread, ham and Swiss, a slice of bread, turkey and Swiss and a third slice of bread to create a club style sandwich. Cut sandwich diagonally and secure each half with tooth picks or wooden skewers. 

Dip each sandwich half in batter to coat well. Deep fry each sandwich section in 375F oil until golden brown, turning once if necessary. Drain on paper towels. Remove wooden picks. Sprinkle with powdered sugar. Serve one sandwich half per plate with a big dollop of strawberry jam. 

and wash it down with a fresh pot of your favorite brew!


----------



## Dina (Sep 17, 2007)

Found this Pulla recipe on a search string Coffee Bread (Pulla).  If you have a bread machine, I have another coffee bread recipe for you.


----------

